# Tapatalk



## martint235 (20 Oct 2013)

It's not currently working on Android for me. Have I missed something? (I usually have)


----------



## Firestorm (20 Oct 2013)

Not working for me either


----------



## trampyjoe (20 Oct 2013)

yes you've missed something (i'll go find the link):

(found it) http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tapatalk-removal.141353/


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Oct 2013)

martint235 said:


> It's not currently working on Android for me. Have I missed something? (I usually have)



It has been removed from the site as detailed here -> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tapatalk-removal.141353/ and here -> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tapatalk-removal.141364/


----------



## trampyjoe (20 Oct 2013)

and yet ironically when you log into the site on the android browser it recommends tapatalk at the top of the page


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2013)

2720301 said:


> Don't spoon feed Long Martin. Make him look in Site News for himself.


In my defence, well ok I don't have a defence. It's a shame though, I use tapatalk a lot.


----------



## jamin100 (20 Oct 2013)

Why has tapatalk been removed!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

jamin100 said:


> Why has tapatalk been removed!




*THIS* thread will answer your question


----------



## jamin100 (20 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> *THIS* thread will answer your question


Yeh just read the whole thread
Very disappointing as the web based version is not as good as tapatalk on my phone...

I can only see this having a negative affect in the forum


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

jamin100 said:


> Yeh just read the whole thread
> Very disappointing as the web based version is not as good as tapatalk on my phone...
> 
> *I can only see this having a negative affect in the forum*




Not likely. Phone web browsers are just as good.


----------



## Martok (20 Oct 2013)

The browser version is far superior to Tapatalk - it supports all of the site features that Tapatalk didn't as well as the basic stuff that they could never get to work (font size, font colours, strikethrough text, the full range of smilies and the list goes on...)

CycleChat isn't the only community to have removed Tapatalk, I've done so on my website and there's several others I'm aware of too. You can read some of the reasons why in the other thread. So don't blame Shaun, blame Tapatalk!

You'll get used to using it on the phone. First time may be a little slow as your phone browser caches images but after that it's pretty quick.


----------



## Lpoolck (20 Oct 2013)

The browser version is half decent for mobile devices (which is the only way I access the site) but it's not as good as Tapatalks interface. Tapatalk provided instant notifications.
Due to the above reasons I will likely not frequent the site as much due to this.


----------



## Booyaa (20 Oct 2013)

Pain in the arse when remove but the browser version is far better than tapatalk was. Very impressed with it now. Good choice @Shaun.


----------



## edindave (20 Oct 2013)

Slightly annoying having paid for the premium app with no ads. 
Users of the free app know they're getting spammed. 
Surely it's a choice for the users?
Thin end of the wedge stuff.
Huff.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> Slightly annoying having paid for the premium app with no ads.
> Users of the free app know they're getting spammed.
> Surely it's a choice for the users?
> Thin end of the wedge stuff.
> Huff.




Read *this* thread. Then perhaps you will understand why it was pulled rather then getting yourself in a huff.


----------



## the_mikey (20 Oct 2013)

I miss the integration into the android os, notifications were very useful, and ensured I didn't miss replies. Surprising how much stuff I miss when using the browser version.

I now view CycleChat using Opera Mobile on Android. If I select single column view in the settings it seems to make a small difference to how pages are presented which is much more readable and manageable on my samsung galaxy S2.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> Slightly annoying having paid for the premium app with no ads.
> Users of the free app know they're getting spammed.
> Surely it's a choice for the users?
> Thin end of the wedge stuff.
> Huff.




What do you mean 'Thin edge of the wedge'?


----------



## edindave (20 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Read *this* thread. Then perhaps you will understand why it was pulled rather then getting yourself in a huff.



I did read it (ok skimmed it). I don't get adverts. I've lost my access via the app. I paid money for it. I'm in a huff about it. I'm being selfish.



ianrauk said:


> What do you mean 'Thin edge of the wedge'?



Yeah, I'm afraid it's a crap cliche which in hindsight doesn't really have context.
I just blurted it out in a kind of casual conversational reaction I'd perhaps have when arbitrary decisions are made for the benefit of others. I'm not really that bothered about it.

Still I wonder how many TP users were there? How many free TP users complained about the adverts?

</huff>


----------



## Kies (20 Oct 2013)

I used it, abused it, loved it - time to adapt or die


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

edindave said:


> I did read it (ok skimmed it). I don't get adverts. I've lost my access via the app. I paid money for it. I'm in a huff about it. I'm being selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you read the thread fully you will see that the reasons for it being pulled is not just about the adverts.


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2013)

I understand all the reasons. It's a shame though. I've already found I've posted a lot less today.


----------



## Lpoolck (20 Oct 2013)

I'm guessing the liklihood of Tapatalk coming back is slim. So why don't CC look at making their own version of Tapatalk. I know other forums have their own application.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

Lpoolck said:


> I'm guessing the liklihood of Tapatalk coming back is slim. So why don't CC look at making their own version of Tapatalk. I know other forums have their own application.




Shaun has plans but he is a very busy man in the real world.


----------



## bpsmith (20 Oct 2013)

So how do you go straight to Participated Threads on the mobile browser, like I Always used to on Tapatalk?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Shaun has plans but he is a very busy man in the real world.



There's a real world?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2013)

2721735 said:


> This could be a trick question. Which colour pill did you take?



The one in the Monday tray.


----------



## paul04 (21 Oct 2013)

The mobile version of cc is very easy to use, here are a few screen shots I've just done on my mobile phone.


----------



## martint235 (21 Oct 2013)

I can hardly be described as a luddite but I find most Android browsers frustrating to use for anything other than basic searches. For example Chrome doesn't have a quit/exit option, you have to leave it open. Navigation in Dolphin is a bit hit and miss. Boat Browser was quite good until it started behaving very strangely with the keyboard (not showing input etc). So those people who have successfully switched to Android browsers, what are you using?


----------



## paul04 (21 Oct 2013)

I have just opened cc on the chrome browser on my mobile phone and the site is just as good and works just aswell


----------

